# Welche PC im USB Stick kaufen ?



## Marschel7373 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte mir mal ein PC im Usb Stick zullegen, und wollte fragen, welcher die beste ausstattung hat.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Februar 2014)

Du willst was?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Februar 2014)

Das sollte er haben:
4 kerner @ 1.5GHz oder mehr
1-2 GB Ram 
8 GB Rom oder mehr
Android 4.1 mindestens


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Februar 2014)

Ich nehme an das niemand wirklich versteht was du eigentlich fragst, daher bitte ich dich in deinem Sinne, das du deine Fragestellung ordentlich formulierst bzw mit mehr Worten erläuterst was gemeint ist.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (10. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du willst was?


 Ich vermute mal was in die Richtung wie das raspberry   http://www.netzwelt.de/news/92440-mini-pcs-7-computer-usb-stick-format.html


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Februar 2014)

Richtig, war eigentlich auch klar in der Fragestellung. Wieviel budget hast du? 
Bisschen Info habe ich schon gegeben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Richtig, war eigentlich auch klar in der Fragestellung.


 Das können auch nur welche sagen, die so eine komische Art von Fragestellung selbst verwenden


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Februar 2014)

Entweder das, oder die wissen, das es PCs in USB-Stick-Format gibt...sonst kann man die Frage so wie sie da steht nicht verstehen.


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2014)

Er meint diese Billig USB Sticks die du dir in den TV rein schiebst und dann da android drauf verwenden kannst usw.

Ich enthalte mich hier eien Produktempfehlung da ich bei den Preisen eher zum Raspberry greifen würde!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. Februar 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Er meint diese Billig USB Sticks die du dir in den TV rein schiebst und dann da android drauf verwenden kannst usw.
> 
> Ich enthalte mich hier eien Produktempfehlung da ich bei den Preisen eher zum Raspberry greifen würde!


 
Da merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast. Die USB-PC-Sticks können bis 200€ kosten und selbst ein 80€ Gerät hat 4 Kerne mit 1.60 GHz CPU und Kerne GPU und das bei DDR3 2GB.
Leider kann da raspberry nicht mithalten, ist aber ein gute Alternative.


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2014)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal ein PC im Usb Stick zullegen, und wollte fragen, welcher die beste ausstattung hat.


 
Meinst Du sowas? Mini-PCs: 7 Computer im USB-Stick-Format - NETZWELT


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast. Die USB-PC-Sticks können bis 200€ kosten und selbst ein 80€ Gerät hat 4 Kerne mit 1.60 GHz CPU und Kerne GPU und das bei DDR3 2GB.
> Leider kann da raspberry nicht mithalten, ist aber ein gute Alternative.



Man kann auch in einem normalen Ton seine Meinung äußern und muss andere User nicht als ahnungslos hinstellen wie du es tust, richtig?

Es kommt drauf an, was mit dem Gerät gemacht werden soll.
Für Smarttv Anwendungen wie youtube, Filme vom Nas schauen musik bilder internet wäre ein Raspberry zu bevorzugen weil es da mehr Möglichkeiten bietet (mkv wiedergabe mit Raspbmc usw)

Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein android gerät in die finger gekommen, dass Blurays wiedergeben kann.

Wenns um kleine SPiele ala Ouya geht, dann muss man natürlich so einen Stick nehmen


----------



## keinnick (11. Februar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast. Die USB-PC-Sticks können bis 200€ kosten und selbst ein 80€ Gerät hat 4 Kerne mit 1.60 GHz CPU und Kerne GPU und das bei DDR3 2GB.
> Leider kann da raspberry nicht mithalten, ist aber ein gute Alternative.


 
Zeig mir bitte mal ein brauchbares 80€ Gerät mit 4 Kernen @ 1.60GHZ und 2 GB Ram, thx!


----------



## Marschel7373 (11. Februar 2014)

Mit dem USB PC sollte gesurft werden und es sollten videos in full hd und 3d abgespielt werden können. 
Außerdem sollte office 365 auch drauf laufen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Februar 2014)

Hier was zur Auswahl :
www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/73906848/android-stick-hdmi-quad-core.html


----------



## WLP-Esser (23. Februar 2014)

Also von denen im Stickformat würde (ich) abraten und mir lieber so eine kleine Android Multimediabox kaufen:
Orbsmart® A928 Android 4.2 Quad Core Mini PC, Smart TV: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

